# Custom Smoker Builds, Pics of all of them.



## matts

I thought it would be nice to have a place to be able to see all the awesome custom smoker builds from the members here.  I spend a lot of time going back thru all the old thread looking at the builds I figured I would start collecting the links and make it easier for everyone else to see them all.  So here we go.  There is no particular order, its just in order by what I find next.  I am only posting pics and links to the builds that look complete, nothing in progress and nothing with pics that take forever to load.

There are a lot of great looking old smoker build threads in the forum that don't show completed builds.  We would like to see the finish of your build.  Please update your thread with some new pics and let me know and I will put them on here.

GOT14U

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...-vertical-reverse-flow-insulated-smoker-build








Buck Futta

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/92282/double-barrel-build-indirect-heat







ShaneHolz

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/90752/more-pics-of-new-smoker







rcullison

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/91368/pics-very-few-older-ones







Bearcarver

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/91352/275-gallon-oil-tank-pig-smoker







FFTWarren

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/94663/my-smokehouse







macbillybob

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/89161/smokehouse-mods







marksmith

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/86302/my-insulated-plywood-propane-smoker







solaryellow

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/85200/built-my-own-w-qview







rbranstner

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/85090/finished-pictures-of-the-beast-smoker







Meat Magician

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/86833/new-plywood-smokehouse







bb53chevpro

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/65208/cold-smoker







Tom37

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/93682/just-another-uds







duck killer 1

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/93627/my-first-uds-build







Brian S

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/89373/stainless-steel-uds







Sweet Chops BBQ

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e...om/forum/thread/91458/behold-the-black-beauty







Baconisgood4me

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/90663/uds-made-in-canada







SmokinJoeB

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/90748/pics-of-my-uds







Grizandlzz

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/89975/tailgating-uds-2-0







jdrautoworks

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/89760/horizontal-usd-build







wutang

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/76529/the-wu-ds







Grizandlzz

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/88858/tailgating-uds-build-w-qview







ThunderDome

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/87344/finished-my-uds-my-lid-modification-story







Silverwolf636

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/86923/uds-how-i-built-mine-horizontal-w-pic







rbranstner

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/87593/my-first-uds-is-complete-and-running-w-pics







nate_46

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/84292/my-uds-is-done







Smokin' Dick

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/83080/drum-rib-o-lator-drum-o-lator







MichChef

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82912/my-new-uds-and-seasoning-fatties







smokemaster

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82248/uds-build-1st-cook







nomorecoop

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/81460/1st-uds-build-pictures







jerrykr

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/72013/my-uds-is-finished







Billbo

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/76132/uds-build







DDave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/75680/uds-1-0a-gets-a-paint-job-lots-of-pics







Hog Warden

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/74652/another-uds-joins-the-here







bbq bubba

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/61739/i-am-officially-a-drum-head







a3fins

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/95079/sfb-35-gallon-drum-smoker







Philly Single

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/83448/new-insulated-build/40







devilmutt

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/93121/adding-on-to-an-already-built







Pinkmeat

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/72938/55gal-drum-build-pt2-completed







randya

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/81025/new-120-gal-grill-smoker-on-small-trailer







smokerrookie

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/75448/the-wood-smoker







sescoyote

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/77112/franksmoker







okjsmoker

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/83093/home-made-smoker-trailer-for-a-bicycle







Sawruff

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/95364/mini-smoker







Cajunsmoke13

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/86698/cajunator-smoker-w-q-view-designed-by-zeeker/60







Bikeman59

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/92571/new-mini-smoker-it-works







MRBLACK947

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...row-starts-the-fabrication-of-the-smallest/20







randya

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/84318/250-gal-smoker-project/20







Indy_Nubie

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/93085/my-build







Hogwart

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/88398/first-build/20







bbally

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/86658/tour-of-the-rig







Cajunsmoke13

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/92562/it-has-arrived-sweet







lowandslowbbq

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/92078/making-a-r-f-smoker-out-of-240-gal-oil-tank







jbg4208

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/64861/i-would-like-to-introduce/20







bbally

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/87568/new-reverse-flow-build-for-the-deck/20







bullwinkle3006

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/92110/1st-attempt-at-a-reverse-flow-smoker







ryanBC

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/91612/my-trailer-smoker-build







Smok'n Steve

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/64702/building-a-reverse-flow-miniature







bbally

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/86687/the-pictures-of-the-building-of-my-rig







bigsal51

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/75419/got-my-250-tank-and-my-first-build-begins







BBQ Engineer

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/76817/new-build-trailer-mounted-reverse-flow-smoker







timbre

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/73199/small-trailer-mounted-reverse-flow-build







tsywake

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/79219/new-build-smoker-on-tailgate-trailer







unclebeef

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/80416/little-beef-new-build-reverse-flow-smoker







unclebeef

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/71376/new-build-of-a-reverse-flow-smoker-pics







rwtrower

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/94554/the-general







HUTCH

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/90711/hutch-s-smoker-build







teacup13

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/78039/filing-cabinet-smoker-finished-pics







bryonstuder

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/85266/here-it-is-my-new-custom-built-gasser







emtee

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/60397/my-homemade-electric-rig







thebodyman

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/77068/new-smoker-i-built







Walleye1

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/72491/home-built-electric-with-pictures







bb53chevpro

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/66017/home-made-smoker-for-brother-in-law







Nick

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/67018/double-barrel-smoker-complete-w-pics







Bluezman

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/55259/building-my-own







goat

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/60118/my-homemade-smoker-comes-to-life







MattS

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/92477/my-last-freezer-build







tylers

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/87871/one-new-old-smoker







Brohnson

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/88979/old-fridge-to-new-smoker-w-pics







silverado2100

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/88126/ss-double-door-electric-smoker







TwinFallsID

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82795/apex-apparatus-mark-i-smoker







Kurtsara

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/67570/old-fridge-new-smoker







mulepackin

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/61697/freezer-conversion-smoker







Frybob

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/57231/refridgerator-to-smoker-conversion







controlfade

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/94417/my-patio-rf#post_508892







Denver Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/95552/wine-barrel-uds-build-with-heavy-qview#post_510011







ratdawg

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...build-with-stainless-steel-intake-and-exhaust







ECTO1

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/95723/my-uds-finally-now-with-pics-and-video







MattS

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96034/it-s-finally-done-my-new-300gal-rf-trailer







epsasser

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/95805/recycle-50-gal-drums-smoker







bshotti

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96313/my-first-uds-build-det-tigers-uds-pics







duck killer 1

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/89241/mini-loin-roast-on-new-mini-reverse-flow-q-view







MellerAM

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/84195/the-dishwasher-build







Wingman

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96208/smokingpits-custom-smoker-build







Caustic

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96086/quick-question-please







pandemonium

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96064/building-another-uds-fl-gators-style







SMOKINGEAGLE

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96607/first-home-built-smoker#post_521429


----------



## deltadude

Yo MattS,

I'm a big fan of lists, and custom smokers sure deserve to be cataloged here at SMF.  Your custom smoker list will be inspiring to others, and new customs builds will be the result.

Well Done!


----------



## rgacat

All I can say is WOW there is so much knowledge in your post it could take weeks to look at all the great builds and ideas. Thanks Matt 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It is unbelievable how much talent there is on this site.  My hat’s off to all of you.


----------



## heatmaker

Nice Job!


----------



## duck killer 1

I Love it! Great idea!


----------



## duck killer 1

and thanx for thinkin enough of my UDS to pu it in your thread!


----------



## mballi3011

Man thats alot of work that you have done there Matt. Now there sure is alot of good looking smokers in your list and it should cover just about any question that anyone could come up with too.


----------



## bbally

Very nice compilation thread.   It shows the industrious nature of persons infected with the smoker disease.

Hopefully it give inspiration to more customs.


----------



## bbq engineer

WOW...how many hours did it take you to put that together?  I'm giving you points for that...Errrr, Ahhhh, how about a virtual pat on the back instead.  Nicely Done!


----------



## matts

It took a little time, but not much.  As long as it gets used, it is worth it.  I will try to keep it updated.


----------



## ak1

Wow! nice work on the compilation.


----------



## chefrob

nice work!!!!!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

My Thumbs way up to you!!   Great job man!

SOB


----------



## fftwarren

what a great thread, thanks for putting in the effort. And I cant believe I made the list, thanks again


----------



## thunderdome

Wow...Thread of the Month!. I thumbs up'd your post but that's not enough!


----------



## daddyzaring

This is really great, I especially like the link to their post. 

I noticed there aren't many UDS owner here, huh?  LOL







  Matts


----------



## sawruff

wow im in there to hey thx man i like it


----------



## tom37

For Matt. thanks man.

May I ask how you catalog or organize when you see a rig and save a pic of it. I love all the different ideas and such, so I also save alot of pics. But do you save a copy of the post link when you save the pic?

Maybe this is way out there but maybe at some point in time we could have the first thread in each smoker category be a Pic thread that has pics and links like Matt has used.

Or better yet, have an album link at the beginning of each category for us to post pics of our builds into.

Matt, what you have done is super fantastic!!!!!!! I'm just over thinking this, it would be cool to decide what smoker you liked, say a UDS and just go to that topic and have a look.


----------



## matts

Tom,

I didn't have to save each picture.  I just copied the link of the picture and reposted it here.  I just started in one forum, found all the completed builds and went on to the next forum.  I run duel monitors and had a session of SMF open on each monitor so I could easily copy and paste everything.  I also saved the whole thread on my computer as a script so I wouldn't loose anything as it took a couple days.

Honestly I would like to see the forum have a photo album where members can submit a single photo of their smoker.  Of course it should be categorized by custom style or modified stock units.  But I know they are probably still going thru some growing pains from the switch, so I just created this myself.

Thanks everyone for the kind words, I am glad y'all like it and find it useful.  

Matt


----------



## pandemonium

very cool!! i just found this, good job


----------



## Bearcarver

Great collection Matt !

Thanks for going to the trouble to make this collection. This link is going into my "special link" place!!!!

Thanks again,

Bearcarver


----------



## mossymo

Very nicely done, I predict 2 years from now this will thread will have the highest number of views.


----------



## randya

WOW, very nice and you did a lot of looking, finding, and posting. Thanks will keep my eye on this one.


----------



## tsywake

Wow, great reference for building.  I'm in the process of modifying my smoker this offseason, so hopefully when its done I'll have some better pics for you.


----------



## duck killer 1

hey MattS, are you still adding to this thread? just wondering. also would it help if we found a build post with a completed smoker on it that is not on here if we PM you with the link to the thread? this is a great thing and i don't wanna see it fade off like the other great threads we have forgotten over time!


----------



## matts

Yes, I am trying to keep it up to date.  I know there are a couple new ones out there that aren't on here yet.  It would be a big help if you or anyone could let me know if there is something out there that isn't on this list yet.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## matts

Updated, I think.

If anyone sees a completed custom rig on the forum that isn't on the list, let me know.  I can't find some that I know I have seen recently. 

Gonna have to think of a way to categorize these soon.  The initial thread is getting pretty big.


----------



## pandemonium

still i get no love
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 but heres a few from a welding board


----------



## pandemonium

must still be there hmm


----------



## unclejojo

Awesome job !!!!


----------



## brdprey

wow. you guys have got to be the most creative group i have had the privilage of hanging with.


----------



## matts

few more updates.

Sorry pandemonium for missing yours.  Its on there now.


----------



## pandemonium

MattS said:


> few more updates.
> 
> Sorry pandemonium for missing yours.  Its on there now.


your good!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 except for the sideways thing lol i thought i turned it upright before i posted it? hmm let me look, here is a upright pic


----------



## matts

haha, did you fix the one in your thread?

I am going to have to change the list around some.  The first post with ALL the smokers is getting too big.  I need to come up with something different to spread the list out some.  Any Ideas.  I am thinking of starting a new thread with the first three posts will be 3 different categories; Side Firebox (including RF), UDS and Cabinet/Freezer builds.  What do y'all think.  Personally I don't want to have a separate list in each of the custom forums.  I would rather keep them all together.  If I could get three stickies for each of the categories I mentioned above in this forum then that would be easier as well.


----------



## jbg4208

Nice work there Matt!!!! These are good.

Here is an updated pic of mine if you need it.


----------



## Dutch

Matt, Its a good thing your doing here with the smoker builds.  I like the the idea of a different thread for the different types of build like you mentioned above-Side Firebox (including RF), UDS and Cabinet/Freezer builds.


----------



## matts

Dutch,

I think I will do that.  I have already started going thru the list and separating everything.  I just need to know what defines a UDS.  Is it anything made from a drum, or is it the standard drum only smoker that most make.

Can you delete this thread once I get the new ones built?


----------



## Bearcarver

Hey Matt,

Again I'll tell you how great this is what you're doing in listing these all. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There is one I don't see that sticks in my mind best.

Maybe somebody knows where to find it, I'll keep looking too.

It is a picture of two big Horizontal smokers with a string of little baby smokers behind them in a row, like little baby ducks following the Mama duck. I'll never forget that one. I'm pretty sure somebody on this forum made them.

Bear


----------



## matts

Bear, most of the searching i have done for this list has been in the Custom Build forum.  I know there are a bunch more listed all over the site and when one pops up I try to get it on here but if I can't get to it right away, I end up loosing it.


----------



## Bearcarver

Matt,

I found that picture.

It's from Smokin' Steve.

At this link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/64702/building-a-reverse-flow-miniature/100

Post #106, on page #6

Bear


----------



## philly single

Great thread...thanks for putting it together :D


----------



## roklimo

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/93053/first-build

I'm working on this one.


----------



## potatoc

I spent 6 months building this with my high school students


----------



## dannyj

Matt, great job on the smoker builds..here is my completed fridge/smoker build.


----------



## matts

I think I am done with this thread now.  I have everything moved over to a new thread and will be working that one from now on.

ADMIN - I suppose it would be best to delete this thread later on.


----------



## smoke_chef

Matt... great job!! This is a great addition to the site. Kudos!!


----------



## scarbelly

How did I miss this the first time around - congrats man great post


----------



## smokinsteez

been trying to think of a custom build this gave me alot of good ideas.. going to do it this winter deff will post pics... very awesome post


----------



## dale5351

I'm glad somebody bumped this -- very good post.  I'm going to forward it to a friend who has been thinking about doing a custom build.


----------



## matts

I built another thread a little while ago that has all these and more.  They are all separated in 3 different categories.  I don't update this thread anymore.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/97195/custom-smoker-build-categorized#post_538036


----------



## lagogarda




----------



## big10fan

Wow, very inspirational thread.  Looking to maybe build my own.  Thanks for the ideas guys!


----------



## lagogarda

Good Luck and post pics!!


----------



## judd67

image.jpg



__ judd67
__ Dec 13, 2012


----------



## kenneth mayo

Here's my build... with a little help from my day. Thanks Pop!













My Baby.jpg



__ kenneth mayo
__ Dec 28, 2012


















My Baby (Open).jpg



__ kenneth mayo
__ Dec 28, 2012


















Christmas BBQ.jpg



__ kenneth mayo
__ Dec 28, 2012


----------



## shooter1989

Here's a UDS Smoker that I built for my friend as a gift for his retirement. The shopping cart was the greatest set of wheels I could find!i can't wait to see those smoke stacks in action! 













image.jpg



__ shooter1989
__ Jan 6, 2014


----------



## red9

View media item 279820


----------



## delta229

Here is the newest addition to my collection. Just picked it up this week. Getting ready to add some additional gear and get her in service! I will post pictures as it happens!View media item 296992


----------



## judd67

image.jpg



__ judd67
__ Mar 19, 2014


----------



## delta229

Man o Man! judd67... That's a beauty!


----------



## 05sprcrw

A couple pits I built and the build thread:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129036/couple-pits













IMG_2434_zpsea99c7ac.jpg



__ 05sprcrw
__ Mar 24, 2014


















IMG_2441_zps7d46f9a9.jpg



__ 05sprcrw
__ Mar 24, 2014


















IMG_1572.jpg



__ 05sprcrw
__ Mar 24, 2014


----------



## ribwizzard

fireup 1.png



__ ribwizzard
__ Jul 27, 2013


















a31.png



__ ribwizzard
__ Jul 20, 2013


















black.png



__ ribwizzard
__ Jul 13, 2013


















spidercooker.png



__ ribwizzard
__ Jun 24, 2013


















19 starting fire.png



__ ribwizzard
__ Jun 24, 2013


















no 22 01.png



__ ribwizzard
__ Mar 21, 2013


















#22 vent.png



__ ribwizzard
__ Mar 21, 2013


















19 vrs 20.png



__ ribwizzard
__ Dec 20, 2012


















model 20.png



__ ribwizzard
__ Dec 20, 2012


















mini6.png



__ ribwizzard
__ Dec 18, 2012


















mini5.png



__ ribwizzard
__ Dec 18, 2012


















mini.png



__ ribwizzard
__ Dec 18, 2012


















smoker4.jpg



__ ribwizzard
__ Sep 19, 2012


















smoker2.jpg



__ ribwizzard
__ Sep 19, 2012


















smoker3.jpg



__ ribwizzard
__ Sep 19, 2012


















smoker1.jpg



__ ribwizzard
__ Sep 19, 2012


----------



## ribwizzard

And current build...













image.jpg



__ ribwizzard
__ Mar 23, 2014


















image.jpg



__ ribwizzard
__ Mar 22, 2014


















image.jpg



__ ribwizzard
__ Mar 22, 2014


















bottom vent.png



__ ribwizzard
__ Mar 8, 2014


----------



## judd67

Thanks so much.   It took a year. I got all the stainless from the junkyard.


----------



## evanr

image.jpg



__ evanr
__ Apr 19, 2015






My homemade insulated vertical ,   45"x30"x30" cooking chamber, 15"x30"x30" Fire box, and a small offset firebox also.   Auber instraments temp controller.


----------



## bbq fred

image.jpg



__ bbq fred
__ Apr 27, 2015


----------



## bigmoe615

20150429_192209.jpg



__ bigmoe615
__ Apr 29, 2015


















20150429_192311.jpg



__ bigmoe615
__ Apr 29, 2015






New smoker and Grill combo made by Jason at topshotbbq!


----------



## bbq fred

Awesome BBQ bro ! Man I wish I knew how to  weld and had equipment to do so .


----------



## arnold

IMAG0223.jpg



__ arnold
__ Nov 14, 2015
__ 1






This was my idea. Boxwood oven on bottom, forced air stove on top. Have done many changes to it since including a good chimney with escape control.


----------



## bbq fred

[ATTACHMENT=2421]image.jpeg (1,810k. jpeg file)[/ATTACHMENT] I'm working on same sort of project except it's a reverse flow horizontal h


----------



## bbq fred

[ATTACHMENT=2422]image.jpeg (1,555k. jpeg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## arnold

The stove on top was used in a design similar to yours. But insted of your smaller barrel, I had used a fuel oil tank from a house basement. Probably around 100-150 gallon. As much as I tried I  Could not get her above 220F. I'm not ready to tempt cold smoking yet. Your idea looks great. Will work really nice. Is this your first custom build? How are you enjoying it?


----------



## bbq fred

Technically yea my first build . I have reconfigured two smokers into one and had good results . Fun... for sure its like making a fly or lure and reaping the Benifits ! I have been collecting scrap metal and buying some as well to make this project as cheep as possible and it keeps me out of trouble for the most part except the wife . Lol [emoji]128074[/emoji] I'm hope to put it to the test next year in a few competitions or defently on the patio for the rest of my life . I'm also looking to put some sort of roof on it as well


----------



## bbq fred

In a pinch patten pending !


----------



## bbq fred

In a pinch anything can happen!













image.jpeg



__ bbq fred
__ Nov 26, 2015


----------



## Rings Я Us

This thread needs to be seen again.


----------



## JckDanls 07

It is a good thread... to bad none of the links the original poster posted work anymore...


my build >>>   http://smokingmeatforums.com/index....verse-flow-not-your-normal-build-done.255846/


----------



## dward51

Wow!!!! There are some very cool smokers that people have built.

This is my MES Custom SS (a highly modified MES 30" analog - 8 racks, changed out the heating element, added roxul insulation to the body, smoke stack, and PID control).  Made it for snack sticks, sausage and jerky but it also works like a normal MES (without the notorious temp swings thanks to the PID controller).


----------



## arnold

jckdanls 07 said:


> It is a good thread... to bad none of the links the original poster posted work anymore...
> 
> 
> my build >>>   http://smokingmeatforums.com/index....verse-flow-not-your-normal-build-done.255846/


That is beautiful. I bet it not only works great, but you would never have to put it away as an eye sore. I love the antique vision of it and you have just inspired me to make something that looks like an antique as well. Stunning and Thank you for sharing it. Happy Thanksgiving, and yes I am out smoking my bird.


----------



## West coast island smoker

Like the idea of putting all those smokers in a group like you have done . Here are a couple pictures of my smoker that I have recently completed , best of smoking to all ! Enjoy


----------

